# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  HRT or HGH? Heres bloodwork

## techhnyne

So I kind of just want to start taking serostim which I have before when I was younger in my 20s and early 30s Im 41 now and Im feeling very low energy. 
I took test once when I was 24 and had a bad gyno reaction after just 1 injection of 300mn test

I have a consultation with the doctor at viking alternative but its not until mid april. 
I got my blood work done and Im not really sure what to think of it and what would be some options that I could start thinking about before I see the doctor. 
I want HGH over any test but what do I know. 
What do you guys think?

----------


## 956Vette

In my opinion, higher testosterone levels are a pre-requisite for utilizing HGH with the most efficiency. Growth hormone experience on average sex hormones might just make you tired and bloated. Save the seros until you're feeling optimized and seeking a good nights rest after a hard workout. Good luck with your upcoming consult, please let us know how it goes, good luck!

----------


## rikardo82

Definitely together I'm just worried about cholesterol and recently high values you need to eat good healthy and testosterone keep keep on low side around 150mg week max

----------


## rikardo82

So around 500-600ng/dl so not to cause problems with rbc and cholesterol, hgh is good but with bad hormones it will not give best effect

----------


## rikardo82

Definitely together I'm just worried about cholesterol and recently high values you need to eat good healthy and testosterone keep keep on low side around 150mg week max 
Also good option is hcg 2x week it gives me good results definitely bumping test back to optimal levels 250 iu 2x week 10 exemestane on day you take hcg 5mg other days

----------

